# DFB schaltet Internet ab: Deutsche Fußballer sollen zur WM nächtelang gezockt haben



## David Martin (11. Juli 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *DFB schaltet Internet ab: Deutsche Fußballer sollen zur WM nächtelang gezockt haben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *DFB schaltet Internet ab: Deutsche Fußballer sollen zur WM nächtelang gezockt haben*


----------



## LOX-TT (11. Juli 2018)

kein Wunder dass wir so schnell rausflogen, mit viereckigen Augen trifft doch kein Schwein mehr nen runden Ball


----------



## AndreasSzedlak (11. Juli 2018)

Jogi würden ein paar FIFA-Stunden auch helfen. Da lernt man taktische Flexibilität ...


----------



## Wynn (11. Juli 2018)

Fortnite ist also schuld das wir rausgeflogen sind !


----------



## Bonkic (11. Juli 2018)

quelle: blöd.de


----------



## Headbanger79 (11. Juli 2018)

Pff, Formel 1 Fahrer üben doch auch mit Simulatoren, dann ist FIFA eben ein Trainingsgerät


----------



## Orzhov (11. Juli 2018)

Hat Fifa keinen lokalen Multiplayer mehr?


----------



## Herbboy (11. Juli 2018)

Falls das so stimmt, dann würde das eher zeigen, dass man einige Spieler einfach nicht im Griff hatte, egal ob die nun Fifa zocken oder mit echten Karten pokern oder einfach nur was lesen: wenn um zB 22h Bettruhe ist, dann hat man sich dran zu halten. Punkt und aus.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. Juli 2018)

Wunderlich. Dachte immer für die DFB-Elf gäbe es strikten Zapfenstreich, und wer sich nicht dran hält bleibt auf der Bank.


----------



## xaan (11. Juli 2018)

Das bestätigt meinen Eindruck aus den Spielen: ein Haufen von Primadonnen, die sich selbst zu wichtig und die Spiele nicht wichtig genug nehmen.
Dafür dann aber mit dem Schiri diskutieren, und ihm unangenehm nah treten, bis er sich durch Wegschieben Luft machen muss. Verhalten wie im Zoogehege.


----------



## Worrel (11. Juli 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> quelle: blöd.de


Wieso zum Henker beziehen die ganzen anderen Zeitungen sich auf das Schundblatt, für das das Wort "Lügenpresse" bei Nichtexistenz erfunden werden müßte?

Gibt's auch nur eine einzige Alternativquelle für deren Hirngespinst?


----------



## Schalkmund (11. Juli 2018)

Das sind doch News von vorvorgestern, wurde doch schon vor Tagen auf anderen News-Portalen berichtet.


----------



## Worrel (11. Juli 2018)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Das sind doch News von vorvorgestern, wurde doch schon vor Tagen auf anderen News-Portalen berichtet.


Mit alternativer Quelle? Oder eben auch nur _"Wie in Bild stand ..."_?


----------



## Mjthenut (12. Juli 2018)

Sportler die Zocken rocken - Ausnahmen Bestätigen die Regel


----------



## Mjthenut (12. Juli 2018)

Achso, war bestimmt weniger Entscheidend als Beispielsweise den Mangel an Struktur innerhalb des Teams - auch nach dem Schwedenspiel fand sich die Mannschaft(tm) nicht - Müller bekommt wohl wie Kroos keine Echte Leaderrolle hin - was Schweinsteiger komischerweise gelang - obwohl der auch so ein „Funnytyp" ist. Ich habe immernoch vor Augen wie Weidenfeller cool und abgeklärt mit ich glaube Götze wars sich am Seitenrand unterhält und das neue Spiel (Facebook, Instagram und Mami hat mich auch mit 25 noch voll Lieb Visage) mit dem alten Spiel ergänzt (Sagen was man denkt, Silberückenkultur, Platzhoheit auf dem Feld) hatte... auch ein Duo wie Podolski und Schweinsteiger werden wir zu schnell nicht nochmal bekommen - wie oft die beiden zusammen Einnetzten (Grundlinien - Flanke - Tor)


----------



## IchAG747 (12. Juli 2018)

Tja, wenn der Bauer nicht schwimmen kann, liegt es ja auch an der Badehose.
Vielleicht sollten erstmal die Verantwortlichen im DFB ihren Job richtig machen.


----------



## Worrel (12. Juli 2018)

Nur mal so: Selbst bei Bild steht das letztendlich nur* als Frage*:


> Weil sie zu lange zockten
> DFB sperrte Spielern das Internet
> 
> Das deutsche WM-Aus hat mehrere Ursachen. Nun kommt eine neue hinzu:* Haben einige Nationalspieler zu viel mit dem Computer herumgedaddelt *und auch dabei die Konzentration für die WM verloren?
> ...



Ist ja ein bekanntes Schema: erstmal in der Schlagzeile behaupten - und dann im Artikel erwähnen, daß man das eigentlich gar nicht weiß und nur ins Blaue hineinrät.


Als Story ist das doch viel zu naheliegend, um nicht von irgendwem ausgedacht zu werden: _Das DE-Team verliert auf dem Platz, weil es an der Playstation gewinnt. _Dann noch schnell ein, zwei im Trend liegende andere Spiele dazu packen, auch um Querverlinkungen zu anderen Artikeln zu erreichen und im Gegenzug diese "News" dort auch unterbringen zu können.
Da paßt einem dann ein abgeschaltetes WLAN (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) ja perfekt in die Geschichte: Das war dann einfach ein erzieherisches Gegenmittel - Super!


So, jetzt aber mal nachgedacht: *Wer *soll Bild das denn erzählt haben? Was zur nächsten Frage führt: Wer soll denn *gewußt *haben, daß das WLAN abgestellt wird, *WEIL *soviel gezockt wurde? Und vor allem, daß das *vom DFB *ausging? Und nicht von Löw/Bierhoff?

Oder auch: Warum wurde das denn nur eine Nacht lang abgestellt? Die waren doch länger da? Warum nicht Handies als Hotspot einrichten? Was ist mit anderen Gästen im Hotel? Hatten die dann auch kein WLAN?


Auch interessant:
_"Die „Bild“-Zeitung berichtete am Samstag von einem angeblichen Wlan-Verbot für Nationalspieler im Quartier in Watutinki, das nächtliche Internet-Spiele unterbinden sollte. *Vom DFB hieß es dazu am Samstag, dieses Thema habe bei der WM keine Rolle gespielt.*"_


Aber Hauptsache, alle und jeder schreiben einfach bei Bild ab und halten das ungefragt für wahr ...


----------



## Wizard99 (12. Juli 2018)

BILD als Quelle ...... euch trifft die Sommerflaute (oldschool "Saure-Gurken-Zeit") gerade echt hart, oder ?


----------



## Batze (12. Juli 2018)

Früher haben sie sich aus dem Lager/Hotel geschlichen und ab in die nächste Kneipe und jetzt spielen sie eben an der PS/xBox. Das jetzt als Grund des Versagens zu nehmen ist schon weit hergeholt.


----------



## Schalkmund (12. Juli 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Mit alternativer Quelle? Oder eben auch nur _"Wie in Bild stand ..."_?


Musste ich erstmal nachschauen, Web/Gmx zitieren auch nur die Bild.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2018)

Wieso machen denn alle so ein großes Faß auf? Das ist doch eher eine Fun-News - im schlimmsten Falle haben dann eben ein paar Spieler mal bis in die Nacht gespielt, so what? Nur wenn sich rausstellen sollte, dass es vlt. fast jede Nacht war oder in einer Nacht direkt vor einem Spiel wäre das Ganze überhaupt MÖGLICHERWEISE ein Faktor für die Leistung, ansonsten ist eher das Gegenteil der Fall: die Spieler haben Spaß und sind lockerer drauf, sind VIELLEICHT am nächsten Morgen dann müder gewesen als wenn sie "brav" ins Bett gegangen wären. Die Zeiten, in denen man dachte, dass man für die bestmögliche Leistung junge Leute wie Schüler einer von faschistischen Priestern geführten Internats behandeln sollte, sind lange vorbei...  auch macht es keinen Sinn, sich tagelang vor einem Spiel AUSSCHLIESSLICH auf das Spiel zu konzentrieren und gar nichts anderes zu machen.


----------



## Maverick-wsv (12. Juli 2018)

Das war eigentlich nur eine Randnotiz um das ganze drumherum das Ausscheidens der Nationalmannschaft. Es wurde wohl einmalmorgens früh während der ganzen Zeit das W- Lan abgestellt, weil die Jungs ein bissel gezockt haben. 
Die fehlende Fitness und Einstellung allgemein kann man bestimmt nicht am zocken festmachen.


----------



## Batze (12. Juli 2018)

Ich denke da soll eher von den wahren Problemen abgelenkt werden.


----------



## McDrake (12. Juli 2018)

Maverick-wsv schrieb:


> Das war eigentlich nur eine Randnotiz um das ganze drumherum das Ausscheidens der Nationalmannschaft. Es wurde wohl einmalmorgens früh während der ganzen Zeit das W- Lan abgestellt, weil die Jungs ein bissel gezockt haben.
> Die fehlende Fitness und Einstellung allgemein kann man bestimmt nicht am zocken festmachen.



Du hast ja keine Ahnung!
Man muss doch schon froh sein, dass da kein Amoklauf passiert ist.
Es weiss doch jeder, dass Elektronische Spiel aus Prinzip schlecht für die heutige Jugend sind!!!!


----------



## Maverick-wsv (12. Juli 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Du hast ja keine Ahnung!
> Man muss doch schon froh sein, dass da kein Amoklauf passiert ist.
> Es weiss doch jeder, dass Elektronische Spiel aus Prinzip schlecht für die heutige Jugend sind!!!!



Laut definition meiner Ex Freundin sind wir ALLE spielsüchtig.
Krankenschwester. Hat damals ihren Arzt aufgrund meines Spielverhaltens ihren Stationsarzt gefragt. Da sagte, süchtig.
Zu der Zeit habe ich nur 2- 3x die Woche abends mit nem Kumpel Bf4 gezockt.
Also weißte Bescheid


----------



## Worrel (12. Juli 2018)

Maverick-wsv schrieb:


> Das war eigentlich nur eine Randnotiz um das ganze drumherum das Ausscheidens der Nationalmannschaft. Es wurde wohl einmalmorgens früh während der ganzen Zeit das W- Lan abgestellt, weil die Jungs ein bissel gezockt haben.


Woher willst du das wissen? Weil's in Bild stand? 

Hier mal ein Klassiker, wie ein Bild Text entsteht:

Das war der Text in Bild:
Christen sollen in den Gottesdiensten an Heiligabend auch ein muslimisches Lied singen!

Das regen Politiker und der Zentralrat der Muslime in Deutschland an.

„Es wäre ein tolles Zeichen des friedlichen Zusammenlebens der Religionen, wenn in der Kirche ein islamisches Lied gesungen würde und in der Moschee ein Weihnachtslied“, sagte der Grünen-Menschenrechtsexperte Omid Nouripour (39) zu BILD. (…)​
Die Wahrheit sieht aber ganz anders aus. Tatsächlich stammt die Idee nämlich von „Bild“.

Omid Nouripour erklärte uns das Zustandekommen des Artikels heute so: Am vergangenen Dienstag habe ihn „Bild“-Autorin Karina Mößbauer [...]  angerufen und sinngemäß gesagt:

"Wir bringen zu Weihnachten ja immer gute Nachrichten. Und da haben wir uns gefragt, ob es nicht eine schöne Idee wäre, wenn in christlichen Weihnachtsgottesdiensten muslimische Lieder gesungen würden."

Daraufhin habe er geantwortet: Nein, das sei keine gute Idee. Wenn, dann sollte es eine Art Tausch geben: Muslimische Lieder in der Kirche, christliche Lieder in der Moschee. „Tolle Idee!“, habe die „Bild“-Autorin geantwortet.

Ja, toll. Denn so musste sie nur noch ein, zwei andere passende Zitate einsammeln — und fertig war die Schlagzeile. Vermutlich stand sie sogar vorher schon fest, und die „Bild“-Autoren haben nur so lange rumtelefoniert, bis sie prominente Stimmen gefunden hatten, die dazu passten.

Die Rechnung ist jedenfalls aufgegangen: Der Artikel gehört zu den Meistgelesenen auf Bild.de, wurde bei Facebook tausendfach geteilt.​
=> https://bildblog.de/62469/vom-untergang-des-abendlandes-kann-bild-ein-liedchen-singen/


----------



## Maverick-wsv (12. Juli 2018)

Da muß ich Dich leider enttäuschen. Das war in einem Trailer im ZDF WM-Magazin als das Ausscheiden beleuchtet wurde. Einer der vielen, vielen kleinen Gründe drumherum halt.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2018)

Maverick-wsv schrieb:


> Da muß ich Dich leider enttäuschen. Das war in einem Trailer im ZDF WM-Magazin als das Ausscheiden beleuchtet wurde. Einer der vielen, vielen kleinen Gründe drumherum halt.


 Und das hatten die ZDF-Leute aus verlässlicher Quelle direkt vom DFB oder Hotelpersonal? Oder auch nur von der Bild? Haben die gesagt "die Spieler HABEN bis in die Nacht gespielt", oder haben die gesagt "die Spieler SOLLEN ja auch bis in die Nacht..." ?

Man darf natürlich eine Zeitungsmeldung so verwenden, als sei es auch sicher so passiert, aber auch die Zeitung, auf die man sich beruft, kann ja einer Fehlmeldung erlegen sein oder übertreiben, und der TV-Redakteur, der die Nachricht zB für einen Kurzbericht verwendet, könnte auch schludrig arbeiten und die Floskel "es SOLL so gewesen sein" vergessen, so dass es sich so anhört, als sei es 100% abgesichert recherchiert. Das kann passieren, das darf man nicht vergessen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (12. Juli 2018)

Das Schlimme in Deutschland ist ja, dass es keinerlei Konsequenzen mehr gibt. Ob in der Politik, beim Sport, die gleichen dürfen immer weiterwurschteln.

Ich meine, das war die schlechteste WM unserer Fußballgeschichte. Was soll da noch passieren? Löw, Bierhoff, Grindel und so weiter sollten alle gehen und den Weg für einen kompletten Neuanfang freimachen.


----------



## Maverick-wsv (12. Juli 2018)

Leute. Die Bild bauscht das auf. Künstlich.
Das wurde von einem DFB Mitarbeiter bestätigt.  Der möchte natürlich auch nicht namentlich genannt werden. Ist doch logisch bei dem ganzen Theater momentan.
Das ist aber nur eine kleine, kleine Randnotiz in diesem ganzen Ausscheidungsprozess der Nationalmannschaft. Die Versuchen jetzt Banalitäten in den Vordergrund zu stellen. Keine Ahnung warum.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2018)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Das Schlimme in Deutschland ist ja, dass es keinerlei Konsequenzen mehr gibt. Ob in der Politik, beim Sport, die gleichen dürfen immer weiterwurschteln.


 So ein Unfug, ständig treten Leute zurück oder werden entlassen. Ich hab eher das Gefühl, dass viel zu oft Leute gehen oder man sofort den Rücktritt verlangt, nur weil sie EINEN Fehler gemacht oder EIN ein Projekt versaut haben. Und das obwohl sie vorher lange Zeit gute Arbeit geleistet haben und so schlecht nun auch nicht sein können. 

Man kann aber drüber reden, ob vlt trotzdem ein Neuanfang besser wäre - aber nicht einfach nur DAMIT man verhindert, dass die gleichen "weiterwurschteln" und weil es EIN Mal schlecht lief...  was ist denn zB mit der Quali? 10 Spiele und 10 Siege - zugegebenermaßen nicht grad gegen Top-Teams, aber viele Teams von dem Kaliber Schweden oder Korea, gegen die D in der Quali in 10 Spielen nur 4 Gegentore kassierte und 43 Tore geschossen hat - so viele Tore hat nur noch Belgien in der Europa-Quali geschafft, aber 6 Gegentore. Dann folgt Spanien mit 36:3, und Frankreich hatte in der Quali nur 18:6 Tore, Kroatien 15:4. Und da soll man jetzt wegen 3 Scheiß-Wochen alles in Frage stellen?

Die Taktik bei der WM war halt falsch, da der Ballbesitzfußball von den Teams erfolgreich geknackt wurde. Und zwar nicht nur bei Deutschland, auch viele andere Top-Teams sind früh gescheitert. Dazu kamen viele Kleinigkeiten, die für eine schlechte Stimmung in der Mannschaft sorgten wie die Rückschläge für die Bayernspieler, die Erdogan-Sache, die Tatsache, dass viele Spieler unterbewusst nicht mehr "hungrig" genug waren, die Sache mit Neuer, den man spielen ließ, obwohl Ter Stegen eine klasse Saison hatte und nicht monatelang verletzt war, das mäßige Hotel für die Mannschaft usw. - aber deswegen dann gleich nen Rücktritt fordern, und das sogar vom Präsidenten, der damit Null zu tun hat? Wenn die Analyse ergibt, dass da klare und vorhersehbare Fehler gemacht wurden: ok. Aber ansonsten? Was kann denn eine bessere Motivation sein als die Blamage wiedergutmachen zu wollen?


----------



## Enisra (12. Juli 2018)

naja, dann muss halt mal so ein Bierhoff zurück treten wenn er so einen miesen Job gemacht hat


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juli 2018)

also von mir aus kann das trio auch gerne seinen hut nehmen. 
aber nicht mal wegen des miesen abschneidens bei der wm an sich, sondern wegen der umgangsweise damit:
löw taucht komplett ab, bierhoff und grindel stempeln özil zum alleinigen sündenbock ab. das ist dermaßen dreckig, dass mir glatt die worte fehlen. 

auch von der mannschaft traut sich keiner partei für özil zu ergreifen, was ihre absolute pflicht wäre. spätestens jetzt wird klar, dass die "mannschaft" diese bezeichung nicht verdient. alle geben gerade ein absolut erbärmliches bild ab, passend zu den leistungen auf dem platz in russland.


----------



## MichaelG (12. Juli 2018)

Um ehrlich zu sein war bis auf Kroos, Werner und Neuer der Rest nicht gerade zu gebrauchen. Gut zu den Spielern die nicht gespielt haben (wie Ter Stegen) will und kann ich nichts sagen. Aber Özil war nur eine von vielen Baustellen im Team. Khedira war auch alles andere als in Hochform. Kimmich war auch nicht auf dem Punkt, Gomez "Chancentot" ist seinem Stil treu geblieben. Selbst Müller hat eher enttäuscht.

Obwohl selbst ich hätte Neuer als Nr. 2 mitgenommen. Trotz Bayern- und Neuer-Fan. Ter Stegen hätte die Nr.1 verdient (aufgrund 1 Saison komplett und sehr gut spielen.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Juli 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Aber Özil war nur eine von vielen Baustellen im Team.


 Der hat rein von dem her, was seine Rolle war, sogar noch "normal" gespielt. Sehr gute Passquote, und auch 2-3 Pässe in die einzige Gasse, die überhaupt da war, woraus dann aber halt nichts wurde, weil die Abwehr den Passempfänger dann doch noch stellen konnte oder grad so rankam. Man kann ihm an sich nur vorwerfen, dass er nicht mehr versucht hat, mehr Risiko, auch mal selber schießen. 

Auch viele aus der Verteidigung waren im großen und Ganzen an sich gut - man darf nicht vergessen, was die teils wieder ausbügeln mussten, weil Kheöziroos was verbockt hatte. zB Süle gegen Korea fand ich klasse, Hector hat IMHO bei seinen 2 Spielen nichts falsch gemacht, ist halt bei weitem kein so offensiver Spieler wie Kimmich, der wiederum gerade DA nicht das brachte, was man erwartete. Nicht mal Normalform hatten IMHO vor allem Müller, Kroos, Khedira und Kimmich plus ein paar Aussetzer von Hummels und Boateng.

Es war aber auch echt extrem schwer durchzukommen - wenn ich dann manche Kommentare von Ferien-Fußball"experten" höre, die dann Spiele als Vergleich nehmen, wo der Gegner vom späteren Sieger im Gegensatz zu Mexiko, Schweden und Korea VIEL mehr Raum geboten hat und sagen "SO hätte D spielen müssen!", dann kann ich nur noch mit den Augen rollen... Klar hätte D gern selber so gespielt, wie es zb Korea gegen D gemacht hat - nur standen halt bei deutschem Ballgewinn NIE lediglich 2-3 Spieler in der koreanischen Hälfte, sondern stets mindestens 7-8 (außer bei Ecken)….  es war trotzdem eine schwache Vorstellung, aber so einfach, wie manche Möchtegern-Bundestrainer tun, ist es auch nicht, gerade WEIL "wir" eben der Weltmeister sind (noch sind wir es ja  )


----------



## Bonkic (12. Juli 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein war bis auf Kroos, Werner und Neuer der Rest nicht gerade zu gebrauchen. (...) Selbst Müller hat eher enttäuscht.



gerade kroos war grausam schlecht. müller ebenso. und selbst neuer hat gepatzt. werner war immerhin bemüht, hat aber auch nix zustande gebracht. es ist einfach sinnfrei irgendwen rauszuheben. das niveau war bei allen gleichermaßen niedrig. die frage ist das warum.


----------



## Worrel (12. Juli 2018)

Maverick-wsv schrieb:


> Leute. Die Bild bauscht das auf. Künstlich. [...] Keine Ahnung warum.


Weil Bild.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (13. Juli 2018)

Es wäre interessant zu wissen, ob es in der Sache irgendwelche Dementis gibt.  Spielerberater etc. sehen es wohl nicht so gerne wenn ihre millionenschweren ´Melkobjekte als zocksüchtige Kids dargestellt werden.

Tja, ist halt eine dieser Anekdoten rund um Teams die sich vielleicht nie aufklären lassen.


----------



## Herbboy (13. Juli 2018)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Es wäre interessant zu wissen, ob es in der Sache irgendwelche Dementis gibt.  Spielerberater etc. sehen es wohl nicht so gerne wenn ihre millionenschweren ´Melkobjekte als zocksüchtige Kids dargestellt werden.


 da keine Namen genannt wurde, muss auch niemand etwas dementieren. Es wurde ja nicht mal eine Zahl genannt, wie viele Spieler es gewesen sein sollen, noch ein genauer Tag oder eine Dauer oder eine Uhrzeit. 

Nachher war es nur EIN Mal und es waren nur 2 Spieler, die 20 Minuten nach Zapfenstreich, Ortszeit 22:20h, noch gespielt haben, und dann hat man denen einfach das Internet abgestellt, was dann sogar "witziger" ist als wenn man extra ins Zimmer geht und denen a la Oberaufseher Bettruhe verordnet   FALLS denn die Sache mit dem "Internet aus wegen Zocken" überhaupt stimmt...


----------



## MichaelG (13. Juli 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> gerade kroos war grausam schlecht. müller ebenso. und selbst neuer hat gepatzt. werner war immerhin bemüht, hat aber auch nix zustande gebracht. es ist einfach sinnfrei irgendwen rauszuheben. das niveau war bei allen gleichermaßen niedrig. die frage ist das warum.



Neuer hat genau 1x nachgegriffen. Und Neuer hatte an den Niederlagen den geringsten Anteil bzw. gar keinen. Aber ich habe ja schon gesagt selbst ich hätte Ter Stegen bereits vor dem Turnier als Nr. 1 gesetzt. Weil Neuer noch nicht wieder die Spielpraxis nach dem langen Ausfall hatte.


----------



## Shadow_Man (13. Juli 2018)

Man kann ja von der Bild halten was man will. Das meiste ist großer Mist, aber im Fußballbereich haben die meist viele Insider, die da einiges mit- und herausbekommen. Auch einige Transfers werden ja oft zuerst von der Bild vermeldet. Beispielsweise der Wechsel von Niko Kovac von der Eintracht zum FC Bayern. Das hatte ja auch Bild vermeldet, bevor irgendein Offizieller da überhaupt was gesagt hatte. Also bei Fußballsachen sind sie schon nah dran, das muss man ihnen lassen.


----------



## Batze (13. Juli 2018)

Bonkic schrieb:


> also von mir aus kann das trio auch gerne seinen hut nehmen.


 Check und zustimm



Bonkic schrieb:


> aber nicht mal wegen des miesen abschneidens bei der wm an sich, sondern wegen der umgangsweise damit:
> löw taucht komplett ab, bierhoff und grindel stempeln özil zum alleinigen sündenbock ab. das ist dermaßen dreckig, dass mir glatt die worte fehlen.


 Check und zustimm



Bonkic schrieb:


> auch von der mannschaft traut sich keiner partei für özil zu ergreifen, was ihre absolute pflicht wäre. spätestens jetzt wird klar, dass die "mannschaft" diese bezeichung nicht verdient. alle geben gerade ein absolut erbärmliches bild ab, passend zu den leistungen auf dem platz in russland.


Das sehe ich dann sehr viel anders. Wieso sollte es in der Pflicht stehen und wieso sollte man Partei für Özil betreiben wenn man mit dem Verhalten von Özil nicht zustimmt. Hier ist Özil erstmal in der Pflicht gewesen sich auch öffentlich zu äußern um auch den Druck aus der Mannschaft zu nehmen, was er auch bis jetzt nicht getan hat. In dieser Hinsicht und dieser Sache ist es extrem Erbärmlich von Özil sich bis jetzt nicht geäußert zu haben in Sachen Erdogan. Da kann man der Mannschaft keinen Vorwurf machen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (14. Juli 2018)

Selbst der Integrationsbeauftragte beim DFB, Cacau, hat gesagt, dass das von Özil nicht in Ordnung war: https://www.welt.de/sport/fussball/...er-sein-Verhalten-in-der-Erdogan-Affaere.html


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Das sehe ich dann sehr viel anders. Wieso sollte es in der Pflicht stehen...



weil teamkollegen so etwas tun. sonst sind es keine teamkollegen. 
der dfb, ua in person von grindel, hat die erdogan-sache wochen vor der wm für erledigt erklärt. nach dem peinlicben abschneiden in russland wird die sache plötzlich wieder aus der schublade geholt und özil als quasi alleinverantwortlicher an die wand genagelt. natürlich wären die anderen dfb-kicker da in der pflicht, ihm beizuspringen. ich hab nicht davon geredet, dass sie ihm in der sache recht geben sollen. natürlich nicht. aber mitunter rassistische angriffe auf einen teamkollegen, und die gab es aus teilen der sog. "fan-"szene, sind absolut nicht hinnehmbar.


----------



## Batze (14. Juli 2018)

> aber mitunter rassistische angriffe auf einen teamkollegen


Von welchen rassistischen Angriffen der Mannschaft gegenüber Özil /Gündogan sprichst du da? Gibt es da neue Infos?
Oder meinst du jetzt nur das was von außen kam? Was wohl auch nicht verwunderlich wäre. Also da sollte man mal die Katze zu Hause lassen. Ein Husarenstück von Özil/Gündogan war es ja nun wirklich nicht. Oder?


----------



## Bonkic (14. Juli 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Von welchen rassistischen Angriffen der Mannschaft gegenüber Özil /Gündogan sprichst du da? Gibt es da neue Infos?
> Oder meinst du jetzt nur das was von außen kam?



lesen kannst du doch, oder? - "aus teilen der sog. "fan-"szene""



> Ein Husarenstück von Özil/Gündogan war es ja nun wirklich nicht. Oder?



es war ein absolutes unding. hab nie was anderes behauptet.


----------



## Herbboy (14. Juli 2018)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Neuer hat genau 1x nachgegriffen. Und Neuer hatte an den Niederlagen den geringsten Anteil bzw. gar keinen. Aber ich habe ja schon gesagt selbst ich hätte Ter Stegen bereits vor dem Turnier als Nr. 1 gesetzt. Weil Neuer noch nicht wieder die Spielpraxis nach dem langen Ausfall hatte.


 Nicht deswegen, sondern weil es bei den anderen Spielern, selbst bei Neuers Teamkollegen, mit Sicherheit rein sportlich auf Verwunderung gestoßen ist. 


Wegen der Bild: die Bild hat oft Insider-Infos, die dann auch stimmen. Aber scheinbar vergessen die Bild-Befürworter, dass die "Insider" auch sehr oft danebenliegen. Das ist so wie der Mann, der jeden Tag sagt "heute gibt es Gewitter!" - der hat dann am Ende des Jahrs auch JEDES Gewitter korrekt vorhergesesagt…


----------

